# M.Div., Thesis Help



## jawyman (Oct 15, 2010)

I am looking for some help with my thesis idea. I want write my thesis on the Marburg Colloquy of 1529, but I am not certain how much information is out there and how to narrow the focus. Do any of my brethren on the PB have any suggestions? All are appreciated.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 15, 2010)

My advice would be to read the transcript of the Colloquy and see what interests you. The whole thing is less than 30 pages.

AdHoc Image and Text Database on the History of Christianity


----------



## Wayne (Oct 15, 2010)

Your subject would be the Marburg Colloquy, but your thesis has to be an arguable point. 

In fact, that's the definition of a _thesis_ : 1. an unproved statement put forward as a premise in an argument; 2. a treatise advancing a new point of view resulting from research.

You might argue something like, "The Marburg Colloquy is the greatest thing since sliced gefilte fish; everybody ought to be on board." Then set about proving your point. Mere historical reporting doesn't cut it.


----------

